# Help with message from Visa Information & Application Centre



## scentense (Jul 29, 2011)

I feel very antsy today, after reading posts from this forum since last night, I was ready to apply for a tourist visa to oz. but when I checked the status of my 309/100 visa application online thru via.ph, this is what it says:

We are pleased to inform you that your visa application to the Australian Embassy has been processed. The results of your application are for delivery to you by courier within a few days. In the event that you are not available to receive your passport in person, please leave a signed letter of authorization....

What I don't understand is that they returned my passport when I lodged my application in person so I can use it in case I travel while my visa is being processed. They said they will ask for my passport to be stamped in case am granted a visa.

I have not received any communication from the embassy since the acknowlegment of receipt of my application. Does this mean that they REJECTED my application? 

I was certain that they will ask for an AoS because my husband has been jobless for years and we didn't present any proof of funds on his behalf.
Also I didn't realize that we have to report our marriage to the Philippine Embassy in Melbourne where we got married. 

I was going to call the Phil Embassy to inquire how to report our marriage while overseas, then I got the message above. Can you guys please tell me what should I do??? so confused.


Date of application: June 02, 2011 

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: offshore (Manila)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, upfront

Police check submitted (yes/no): Philippine police check, yes upfront. Aus Federal Police check, NO

Date CO assigned: no clue

Date visa granted: hopefully WILL be granted at least


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> We are pleased to inform you that your visa application to the Australian Embassy has been processed. The results of your application are for delivery to you by courier within a few days. In the event that you are not available to receive your passport in person, please leave a signed letter of authorization....
> 
> What I don't understand is that they returned my passport when I lodged my application in person so I can use it in case I travel while my visa is being processed. They said they will ask for my passport to be stamped in case am granted a visa.


To me it looks like the message is just standard acknowledgment. They will put visa label in your passport once it is granted (you will probably need to send them your passport or visit them in person to have it put in there). For now you are just waiting for your application results to arrive.


----------

